# Hamilton W10 1975



## philipjbruce (11 mo ago)

Hi guys,

just looking for some advice on this w10 1975 if possible and if it looks genuine or not, the dial is a little unusual.


----------



## philipjbruce (11 mo ago)

philipjbruce said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just looking for some advice on this w10 1975 if possible and if it looks genuine or not, the dial is a little unusual.


 https://www.dropbox.com/s/kx5jpj5bw91pl77/Photo 16-02-2022%2C 08 30 02.png?dl=0


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

It's different to mine. The numbers on mine look thicker but it is a 1975 6bb version, RAF. I can't say yours is wrong, just different. Saying that there are an awful lot of Chinese copies of these on the market with Quartz movements so maybe it's a Bitsa.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

philipjbruce said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> just looking for some advice on this w10 1975 if possible and if it looks genuine or not, the dial is a little unusual.


 I would be suspicious. Unless it has been in storage since 1975, it looks too clean. I would want to see it in my hands before parting with any cash. Any other pictures, like the movement etc, would help.


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

WRENCH said:


> I would be suspicious. Unless it has been in storage since 1975, it looks too clean. I would want to see it in my hands before parting with any cash. Any other pictures, like the movement etc, would help.


 Yep, the more I look at it, the more it looks like a wrong 'un. For saying it's the same year as mine the digits are a totally different design. Looks like a printed dial.


----------



## philipjbruce (11 mo ago)

Thanks guys, it's the dial that is really throwing me off… No Swiss under the 6, the font looks a bit off and the space between Hamilton and the arrow looks wrong.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/md0ikz23h0d4jc4/Photo 16-02-2022%2C 08 31 48.png?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bd9td92f5lrb5f6/Photo 16-02-2022%2C 08 30 17.png?dl=0


----------



## eezy (Apr 13, 2018)

philipjbruce said:


> Thanks guys, it's the dial that is really throwing me off… No Swiss under the 6, the font looks a bit off and the space between Hamilton and the arrow looks wrong.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/md0ikz23h0d4jc4/Photo 16-02-2022%2C 08 31 48.png?dl=0
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bd9td92f5lrb5f6/Photo 16-02-2022%2C 08 30 17.png?dl=0


 The back of it looks wrong as well.


----------



## philipjbruce (11 mo ago)

I'm going to stay clear of this one for sure, just to much not right about it.

Really appreciate the advice. Hopefully post some photos when I do find a good w10.


----------



## philipjbruce (11 mo ago)

Finally got my hands on a nice 1975 w10, very happy with it and it's keeping perfect time. 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0olfahi0owk2pva/Photo 19-02-2022%2C 10 42 47.jpg?dl=0


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

philipjbruce said:


> Finally got my hands on a nice 1975 w10, very happy with it and it's keeping perfect time.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0olfahi0owk2pva/Photo 19-02-2022%2C 10 42 47.jpg?dl=0


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

It would have 'Swiss' at the base of the dial if it was genuine.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Op's pic of the one they bought, with Swiss on dial. Looks nice.


----------

